# Radio Room Layout



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Reading the comments on a photo in the gallery I noticed that someone was surprised that the Main transmitter was sited to the right of the main operating position.

That made me think about the Radio Rooms in which I sailed and, although it _was _a long time ago, I was surprised that I can only remember in detail the layout of two of them, with only a sketchy idea of one other. Thereafter it is a blank. I can't remember even where the Radio Room was on a couple of my ships!

Of the three that I can recollect, as I sat at the desk two had the Main transmitter on my right and one on the left. As I write left-handed but normally sent Morse with my right hand on the key, I really had no preference so it didn't matter to me. Clearly others must have different views. 

I am not sure what decided the physical arrangements when planning a layout but presumably when using open antenna feeders within the room (as opposed to co-axial feeds to matching units) the need to put the Main transmitter as close to the external antenna connections was the prime factor. That usually mandated locating it near to an external bulkhead. Thereafter all the other equipment had to fit in around the various doors, portholes etc.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Ron, this started me thinking as well. I cast my mind back over the ships I sailed on and could remember all but one and then went through the ROA website where there is a pretty comprehensive set of photos of radio rooms through the ages. Adding all of those up the totals come to this: Left 44, right 14 and both sides 3. Both sides being P&O passenger ships where you tended to have one transmitter for CW and one for R/T.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I have 2 right, 8 left and one I don't remember as I was aboard only for an overnight passage from Avonmouth to Liverpool and I kept one 2-hour watch and neither sent nor received anything.

Is there any significance in the fact that radio-rooms were always on the port side, whether abaft the wheelhouse or on a lower deck?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Main transmitter just out of shot.(Gleam)


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

I've placed a picture in the Gallery showing the layout of the wireless room on a Liberty Ship.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I can shut my eyes and picture them. A mixture of L and R. All to do the the location of the feed throughs, as Ron says...


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I had one that went from port to starboard behind the bridge.Saxon Star ex empire boat.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Might one assume that this Radio Room is one and the same as the Wireless shack? Never been in either.
However I have been in an Engine Control Room and the layout on the Texaco Frankfurt had the electric kettle on the Port side, was it the same on the other ships of this class?
Should this be in the Port or Starboard thread? Please advise.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> #1 ..Placement of radio room "furniture" in any new build would obviously be down to the installing radio company..


You old idealist, you. Only a minority of ship-owning customers (mainly those with few vessels) would leave such matters entirely to the radio company but most of the major companies, having their own radio superintendents, directed the layout. By the 1970s/1980s the matter was largely in the hands of the shipbuilder, in Japan and Korea. So we went from dealing with Walter Little or Philip Benedelow to whole departments in Pusan or Chiba.

In all cases we had to submit detailed layout drawings of both Radio Rooms and antenna rigging proposals for approval of the owners and the shipbuilders. We had an entire department doing such work, providing the interface between the owners and the builders as well as the internal co-ordination between various departments of our company, in addition to actually planning the layout and supplying the necessary drawing and material scheduling. I am sure that they would have welcomed the freedom to plan things that you imply they enjoyed. 

If only it had been so!


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

IAN M said:


> I've placed a picture in the Gallery showing the layout of the wireless room on a Liberty Ship.


I've been unable to find that image, Ian. is there a link you can give?
Thanks.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't know how to provide a link, Harry. Perhaps someone else can help.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

IAN M said:


> Don't know how to provide a link, Harry. Perhaps someone else can help.


Here you go...
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1108794/title/wireless-room/cat/500


PS (The KISS method - see next post for best practice)


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Mad Landsman said:


> Here you go...
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1108794/title/wireless-room/cat/500
> 
> 
> PS (The KISS method - see next post for best practice)


Thank you, ML - that works. I don't recall such a rack of equipment. It looks unfamiliar. My samboat was Brock's 'Malabar' - perhaps she had been refitted.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

This is the Radio Room equipment on Jeremiah O'Brian preserved in San Francisco. Taken when I visited in 2008. I think the equipment is Mackay and have tried to zoom in to the labels but they blur before I can read them. Still checking other photos.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Jeremiah O'Brian photo 2. This is to the RHS of the operating position.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

#5 ..Is the "Samnesse" radio console in your gallery Image Mackay Radio?

Yes.

#16 . I don't recall such a rack of equipment. 

It was the same on the "Samite" which I sailed on during her maiden voyage in 1943 and on the "Samforth" 1944-1945.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Seeing the various photos of earlier ships with consoles that physically integrated all the radio equipment reminded me of a conversation I had with Walter Little, radio superintendent at Shell Tankers. 

In the early/mid-1970s, when we were trying to persuade British shipowners of the advantages of telex over Morse, I went aboard one of Shell's tankers equipped with Marconi equipment, to install a demonstration/evaluation telex facility. The radio room seemed massive compared to ships that I had sailed on and the individual pieces of equipment were widely spaced around the long bench units, all around the room. There were many large empty spaces that would easily accommodate my needs. In the middle of the room was a vast open space which in many night clubs could easily have been a dance floor. 

I looked at all the available benches and asked Walter where he wanted me to site the equipment so that it would best suit the requirements of those who would use it. "Oh, over there," he said and pointed to the largest space, on the opposite side of the room to the W/T operating position. It seemed to be the most inconvenient place available but the (potential) customer is always right and I went ahead and fitted the gear, tested and demonstrated it.

When we had finished and handed it over to the R/O who would be sailing with the ship, I sat chatting with Walter and asked him why had he not used one of several designs of radio console that we offered, rather than scatter the gear all around the four sides of the radio room. I suggested that would have been much more convenient to operate the radio station. "Be buggered to that," was his reply. "I've battled for years with the naval architects and other departments to get the size of the radio room increased. If I put all the stuff into a console the room will look half empty and they'll want to take all the space back."


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like an RCA radio station. Have been surveying John W Browns radio station since 1993 and it is identical and an RCA. It worked up until 1995.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Malcolm. I could not find a photo that would zoom clearly enough for me to identify the kit. I never sailed on a Liberty ship so am not familiar with the lineage or the equipment variations. When the volunteers found out I was an ex R/O they let me sit at the key and have a couple of photos taken, which is normally banned. What sort of power were the M/F and H/F transmitters?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> chatting with Walter and asked him why had he not used one of several designs of radio console that we offered, rather than scatter the gear all around the four sides of the radio room.


The consoles were certainly easier to operate than a spread fitting....

Much neater as well...


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I rather agree with Troppo.
I only ever sailed with one console (SAIT) and it was indeed convenient although I had to cut a hole in the top of the HF Tx cabinet and install an extraction fan as it would otherwise overheat.
In all of the other radio rooms it rather seemed that someone had thrown all of the equipment in the air and bolted each piece down wherever it landed.
(MIMCo/ITT/IMR/Standard Radio/SAIT)


----------



## Colin P Wood (May 28, 2017)

The reason RO on port of Sam boats is that Masteres cabin on starboard.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

I fitted out the Alaric/GWRQ in Glasgow as Marconi were shortstaffed and was told that as an R/O I should fit out the Radio Room as I would like, which I did
and it was on the Port side but I placed the gear within arms length so I didn't have to go running to and fro to reach the different equipment. Mind you I didn't expect to do more than the sea trials but finished up on her 3 years later when AWA flew me out to Oz on the Dehaviland Comet, the first passenger jet.
Ern Barrett


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Naytikos said:


> I rather agree with Troppo.
> I only ever sailed with one console (SAIT) and it was indeed convenient although I had to cut a hole in the top of the HF Tx cabinet and install an extraction fan as it would otherwise overheat.
> In all of the other radio rooms it rather seemed that someone had thrown all of the equipment in the air and bolted each piece down wherever it landed.
> (MIMCo/ITT/IMR/Standard Radio/SAIT)


Yes...

It was obvious who fitted out the Marconi consoles I sailed with....some were just thrown together, and others were obviously thought about a lot...

(I'm talking about Apollo/Salvor3/Lifeguard N/Autokey N/Conqueror vintage - very late 70s/early-mid 80s).

The best had the Two rx'ers (Apollo/Sentinel) in the middle bay, with the Lifeguard N at the bottom of the third bay - very convenient to get to - I used the Lifeguard N (with its BFO) as a 500 watchkeeping rx.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

R651400 said:


> Then Blue Flue must've made some extensive alterations to their post WW2 Sam class Liberty purchases..
> Om's cabin (thwartship) with door next to the radio room plus four mates and two ROs all accommodated on the same deck.


I can't see how this could be, as there wasn't enough space on the Bridge Deck.

The layout of the Bridge Deck on the three Liberties I sailed on, from 1943 to 1947, was:

The wheelhouse. 
The Master's quarters aft of it, on the starboard side. 
On the port side, running from fore to aft, was the Wireless Room, the Master's shower room, a double berthed cabin, and the 1st RO's cabin. 
A small, railed-off open area with a ladder connecting it to the Boat Deck. 

On the Boat Deck, below, were the Chief Engineer's quarters - for'ard and running athwartships, the mates' cabins on the starboard side, and the engineers' cabins on the port side.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Then there's the layout such as http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...-seaspread-radio-consol-february-1985/cat/530 where the main transmitter is remote from the radio room. (the equipment just showing on the right is the auto telex system via Gothenburg)


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

IAN M said:


> I can't see how this could be, as there wasn't enough space on the Bridge Deck.
> 
> The layout of the Bridge Deck on the three Liberties I sailed on, from 1943 to 1947, was:
> 
> ...


My thoughts also,though the ex SAM I was on had a battery room behind the W/T room, about were the Masters shower room was as described above.Dont see how the picture of the Glenbeg proves anything.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I may retract the above statement. On closer inspection it would seem that BF built a bridge above the original accommodation which would provide more room where the old wheelhouse was.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

holland25 said:


> My thoughts also,though the ex SAM I was on had a battery room behind the W/T room, about were the Masters shower room was as described above.Dont see how the picture of the Glenbeg proves anything.


I couldn't make out the layout of the Glenbeg and can't see why Blue Funnel would alter the layout as there would be no sense or profit in doing so. 

Yes, the battery room was to the rear of the wireless room on the port side and a filing cabinet stood close to it. The only other item in the wireless room was a broadcast receiver which stood on a wooden self on the bulkhead separating the wireless room from the shower room.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Best radio room I sailed with was on Moss Tankers (Cunard) - Radio officers cabin (generous size) with radio room through connecting door. Ericsson console in a large radio room. 
Nice layout and good gear.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

#8 , Texaco Frankfurt tx(crusader) was to the left of the operating position. To the right was a fcking pain in the arxe video player.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had a couple of beers, feeling maudlin, and just for the hell of it...


*Ariake/GWED* First ship. Big flash P and O box boat on a liner service to Japan. STR1600 tx x2 (yep) to the right. Identical beautiful Collins main and em rx...uniform of the day, 10 pax, silver service, chinese stewards to lay your uniform out......it was all down hill after that..

*Iron Bogong/VJBA* First ship solo. Marconi Crusader to the left. Salvor 2, 1097 clankey clankey AKD. Old **** heap bulkie.

*Tolga/VKTA *Old EB station, tx to the left. Tx had to be warmed up, otherwise it would drift on RT... Great radio room/day room/cabin.

Bogong....again...

*Cape Hawke/GOXV*. R408 and old Redifon main tx to the R. I lost the HT on the main tx PA - power supply cap went short - no spares. Em tx only for 2 weeks...

Bogong...again....ready to shoot someone.

Things then looked up!

*Lake Barrine/VLLB*. Modern 80s marconi station. Conqueror to the L. Very well laid out console. Apollo/Sentinel/Lifeguard N. 15000T geared bulkie. Great run. Fantastic party ship. NZ coast....need I say more....(Gleam)

*Iron Kestrel/GUBW*. KH Zeeland station - tx to the L. Tx covered 2-30 MHz continuous on HF....great for amateur radio....in theory, Your Honour! The Old Man was known throughout the fleet as the "Pompous Pig". He and I had sailed together before, and I actually liked him. We got on well. Japan run. Hijinks ashore in Osaka with a Cathay Pacific crew...

Lake Barrine again

*Baron Murray/GWES*. Modern Redifon station - white vertical console. tx to the R. The R/O had the wood paneled owner's suite....tough. Japan run.

*Lake Eyre/VJLL*. Sister ship to the Barrine. Not as nice, for some reason...

*Wiltshire/VJEK* (ex GYKD). Marconi Crusader station with heaps of faults - tx to the R. Old Bibby Gas Carrier. Permanent in her for 8 years. Sydney-Melb run. Station eventually replaced with Conqueror/Salvor3/Lifeguard N spread fitting. Inmarsat A satcom - all the traffic went on that.

A couple of relieving jobs while I was in Wiltshire:

*Esso Gippsland/VJEG*. Crusader station, tx to the R. Old product tanker. Had seen better days. Had a new Skanti/TT telex combo - all the traffic went on that. The old man carried his wife, but it was all top secret....I had to poke the traffic under his cabin door....
*
Nivosa/VJNV*. 150000T Shell VLCC. Nice last generation Conqueror station, tx to the L. Conqueror had LCD Freq display, not Nixie tubes. Two Pacific Rx and a Sentinel emrx.  Salvor 4 solid state emtx and Lifeguard 4 with no BFO so useless for watchkeeping. Lovely big radio room as you would expect for a VLCC. Nice ship on an awful run - the Gulf. Not a happy ship, alas. The OM and I knew each other well - we had sailed together in Wiltshire. Nice bloke.

And my swansong....

*Kelvin/VNGH*. Brand new replacement for Wiltshire. Lovely LPG tanker. Stood by her for 3 months at the yard in Kure. STC Senator station - tx unit (remote controlled) to the R. TT radio telex _and_ Inmarsat A....spoilt... 

She converted to GMDSS and I took the pot of money at the bottom of the gangway.

Would I do it all again? In a heartbeat. 

What a great job it was.....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#40 . Dunno how you remember all that stuff, Troppo!

You were lucky to get the Bogong so many times - I"m guessing the "black and tan" run. Haw haw. We all had to do it. Were the ASP "snake men" still aboard or had they been mixed up with BHP?

Lake Eyre was my second ship in Australia and I loved it ... probably for the same reasons that you were taken with the Barrine.

Ariake was nearly my last ship but I switched to Australian Venture.

Was the regular RO on Esso Gippsland a bloke called Mike D'Ath? I used to see him now and then - a bit of a laugh. His daughter-in-law is a Queensland MP now.

Think John Chandler may have been regular on Nivosa - another character. Where are they now?

Yes, happy days.

John T

PS Any clues on who the "Pompous Pig" was?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> #40 . Dunno how you remember all that stuff, Troppo!
> 
> You were lucky to get the Bogong so many times - I"m guessing the "black and tan" run. Haw haw. We all had to do it. Were the ASP "snake men" still aboard or had they been mixed up with BHP?
> 
> ...


I looked back at my records, and reordered the list a bit...

The Gowrong, as she was known, as operated by the Gentlemen of the BHP when I was in her... 

Yes Mike rings a bell, as does John Chandler. I relieved Stuart Wheeldon on VJNV.

VJAV would have been a nice ship to finish off on, for sure.

I had a think, and I can remember the Pig's real name - will PM it to you..

Enclosed is a pic of the top of my electronic keyer - I used it for all my time at sea...put the callsigns of ships on it as I served on each...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Troppo. I know that name but don't think I met him.

John T


----------

